

A plea for politeness (why must everything be "Now"?) - rmah
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.835470.16

======
SoftwarePatent
At the Radiohead online store, the "Buy Now" button used to say "Consume".
Only artists could get away with making you click a button that says "Consume"
to buy their stuff.

------
zquestz
So, tiny article with 3 comments that is nothing more than fluff hits the
front page...

Perhaps the number of comments should have more weight when deciding what
should be promoted?

------
Tyrant505
"Call Now", "Buy Now", all just seems to cater to consumerism's need for
instant gratification. Not too sure about it being rude, just short.

